# Wire Size



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

What size (gauge) would you recommend for feeder and distribution when using DCC?

Thanks
OverTheHill


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I run 14 for the Buss and 18 or 20 for the drops


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott,

Solid or Stranded? 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Solid or stranded makes no real difference, but I'd use stranded for the actual track connections.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Stranded is a better bet!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I use stranded for the #14 Buss and solid for the #20


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd do it the opposite way, I'd use solid for the buss and stranded to tie to the tracks.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

My thought on the solid #20 for the track connection is that you can bend the end of the wire into a shape that nests right into the outer rail - solid wire is easier to control from a bending standpoint.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

True, I was thinking of flex, if the track flexes at all, the joint will fatigue and break.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm into total overkill I use #10 stranded for the buss and #18 stranded for the drops and #14 solid for the accessory power and several groups of 25 pair phone wire for the Tortoise switch machines and track side and control board lighting.
Don't do the #10, I have 4 500 foot rolls of it left over from my commercial electrical days so I use that, #14 will work just fine!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

#10 wire is a PITA to work with, I also recommend against it.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea but I can be assured that I can pump enough amps into it to be able to power anything I want!
No I'm not on a power trip!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can weld the rails together and never even get the wire warm.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you see a problem using 24 guauge for the power buss and 22 for the feeders?

Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

24 ga is very fine wire, that's not suitable for the power buss! I'd be looking at #18 minimum, and probably #14 or #16. As far as the feeders, #22 is OK for HO.


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Found #14 in 50 foot reels, so that problem is solved. Do you happen to know if tap in squeeze connectors are made for 14-22?

Thanks
Tom


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Off-hand, I don't know, best to do a search and see what you find.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

14-20 is what I found, I don't think 22 will hold in them....got them at both Home Depot and Lowe's. (Price was about the same)


----------



## Tech50 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Good stuff.*

Thanks everyone..great info! 

Reading as I wait for time to get off work, I'm glad I found these forums


----------

